# Amber the snake!



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Here's a few pictures of my new corn snake Amber! Such a sweetie, I'm glad I was fortunate enough to get an easy going snake! Amber has quite the personality and is sly and sneaky I've found, I named her after my girlfriend because it reminds me of her.  I couldn't really think of any names otherwise. Amber is a great eater, tomorrow is the feeding day again and I'll try to get a video this time. I was hoping it wouldn't be picky! [I have yet to have it sexed so I'm referring to the snake as "it" for now] Took the thawed pinkie no problem. Amber is a great part of the family to have, and is only a little over a year old. It's about 20-25 inches right now but I haven't measured her yet. Sorry about the random positions of the pictures, they were taken with my iPod and it does that if I don't fix em! I'll try to take better quality pics and a video tomorrow. I might take some of the tank set up and heating set up, too.

Today









On the way home









-Brandi


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love his/her eyes. I love snakes. I don't have any and probably never will, (though I have considered a garter snake). How big can he/she get?


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

If you're thinking about getting a snake I would highly suggest it, they are very interesting and great to watch! I would say go for a corn or garter, maybe a milk but some can be a bit more temperamental, though it depends on the snake it self's personality. The biggest Amber will get is from about 3-5ft, but some reach 6, which is unlikely. But this, of course, takes years in growing.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

The reason I was thinking a garter snake is, to be honest, I don't want to have to feed it rodents. Garter snakes eat mostly fish, certain amphibians, and like that. I'm afraid everytime I saw that dead mouse or rat, I'd only be able to think about the ones I've lost that meant so much to me. I'm sure I'd get over it with time and it'd be no different than picking up a rodent my cats have killed. In this case, it would get to be, just feeding my snake. I think it'd be really hard on me for a while though. Is it kind of hard emotionally, having rats and snakes?


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah yes, before I got Amber I always thought it would be hard for me on feeding. Actually, it isn't as bad emotionally on me as I thought it would be. The fact they are frozen and pre-killed makes it a hundred times easier, as feeding live would be somewhat difficult at times I am sure. Feeding live though could end up harming the snake [as rodents may bite and nip at it] and it's also not fair to the live feeder. I'd say having a bigger snake and feeding pre-killed could be a bit tougher though, if you had a, say Burmese python, that have the ability and need to eat full grown rats. But the corns and such can feed off just pinkies happily, as long as they aren't too big for them of course. I don't really look upon the feeding sadly, to me it's just a natural part of life and if I hadn't of bought the pinkies for feeding, someone else would have. I look at it as keeping the snake alive and it's the snake's only choice, which makes it easier too. For some people that's faint of heart I'm sure it'd be rougher on them though feeding, just depends on the person.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful corn snake! I haven't owned one in years and currely the only Colubrid I have is my California King Snake, Wall*e. Is yours a morph of some kind or straight albino?


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you.  I've always preferred corn snakes to King snakes, but I like both better than others. Amber is a snow morph I believe.


----------



## bow22bark (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing snake...I like snakes but never had one as a pet!!!


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Either a snow or a butter corn, and I'm leaning towards a butter. Corn snakes make excellent first snakes, as they don't get large, they're not overly aggressive (when grown at least, the youngsters can be downright pugnacious), and are hardy and easily cared for. That, and they come in just about every color of the rainbow!

Other excellent beginner snakes are the various kingsnake species and the Rosy Boa. Both fit the same criteria for a good first snake as the corn.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

By photos I've looked at, it's always seemed to me like butters have more of a yellow tint, but I could be wrong. I'll post a few more recent pics when I get the chance, Amber shedded recently and the color is more vivid, not to mention the growth of size! I really do love all the varieties and morphs corn snakes come in, I would really like to get a reverse okeetee or candy cane sometime! I enjoy Amber and plan on getting more corns, and also my next project being Western Hognoses. But this won't be for a bit most likely.


----------

